# How toxic is film?



## Actor (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a sacrificial roll of film that I was using to practice loading my reel.  This morning I found that the cat had it and she was happily licking it.  I got it away from her.

The cat seems OK, but I'm wondering if I should take her to the vet.

Good thing the dog didn't get it.  He would have eaten it whole.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2009)

Not at all, I would think...

Photographic film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not much there to hurt you (or your pets).


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2009)

Actor said:


> I had a sacrificial roll of film that I was using to practice loading my reel. This morning I found that the cat had it and she was happily licking it. I got it away from her.
> 
> The cat seems OK, but I'm wondering if I should take her to the vet.
> 
> Good thing the dog didn't get it. He would have eaten it whole.


OMG, Don't let the cats tongue get exposed to sunlight. It could turn black.


----------



## TuxXtreme (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations

You just found ansel Adam's reincarnation

Can I has a roll ohf philm plz?


----------

